# 90 min HGH decifiency study: evaluate INSTRUCTIONS on injection pen - Boston/NYC must qualify



## bah1a (Jul 11, 2012)

*Pd Research Study ($250): Children & Adults w/growth hormone injection pen experience*

Injection Pen Users wanted for a 90 min HGH deficiency study in Boston/NYC/Portsmouth (NH): July 16th - July 29th. 

A pharmaceutical firm is looking for both children and adults with Human Growth Hormone (HGH) deficiency (and related deficiencies: GHD, SGA, TS, ISS, PWS) to participate in a private one-on-one usability session with a research company in either Boston MA, Portsmouth NH, or in (midtown) New York City. During the study the participants will evaluate instructions for an injection pen (to be sure they are easy understand.) NO ONE would need to actually inject themselves with the pen. Must have prior experience with injection pens to apply. 

The session will last about 90 minutes. In appreciation for your time, you will receive a check for $250 at the conclusion of the study.

The information discussed during the interviews will be used for research purposes only. Absolutely no attempt will be made at any time to sell you any products or services, either before or after the study. Your name will not appear on any list. All information collected during the study will remain confidential.

Dates are between July 16th and July 29th (not all dates are available.) Both dates and times are described in detail on the link below.

Those qualified will be contacted directly to answer any questions you have, and to schedule an appointment. Additionally a confirmation with details and directions will be emailed to those who are qualified and scheduled.

How can you apply?
 — We are looking for children and adults with growth hormone injection pen experience
 — Parents need to agree to a child’s participation.
 — You are older than 8 years old.
 — We are also looking for both patients and parents of patients
 — It is important that you do have the know-how of daily growth hormone injection and know how to handle a Pen device

If you are in either Boston, MA, Portsmouth, NH, or NYC, please fill out the study link so we can determine if you are qualified. MP 07.16.12 GHD - Pen Study: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/K563VN8


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: 90 min HGH decifiency study: evaluate INSTRUCTIONS on injection pen - Boston/NYC must quali*

Too bad im not in the area.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: 90 min HGH decifiency study: evaluate INSTRUCTIONS on injection pen - Boston/NYC must quali*

im in the area, but im 27 i don't have a grwoth hormone def. i dont think. Should i try to do it anyways?


----------

